
DJI Mavic Pro - salimmadjd
http://www.dji.com/mavic
======
rtfs
Pretty interesting to see this. Key thing here is that DJI again times the
market debuts of other drone manufactures, here the GoPro Karma introduced
last week. But the more important thing is that DJI again raises the bar for
all players in the civilian drone market - here with the range of 7 km. I
don't want to praise DJI, but the guys appear to be quite good, although 7 km
is currently a ridiculous thing - mostly you are not allowed to fly beyond
line of sight (bls), i.e. beyond ca. 300 - 600 m.

~~~
samfisher83
They destroyed the karma. Much better range. Longer Flight time. Obstacle
avoidance. All for the same price. The only really advantage the karma is you
can take the gimbal off, but I don't see why anyone would but the Karma over
this drone. Heck they are probably canalizing phantom 4 sales.

